

You.i TV – The UI Engine For TV Everywhere - jsolano
http://www.youi.tv/

======
emehrkay
I love the border around the website. Makes it seem like a picture frame. OR,
duh, a tv.

Maybe I was too busy looking at aesthetics, but is this something like
appcelerator or phone gap

Edit: I'm in love with the border/menu. I am changing a design that I have
because of it

~~~
thoughtpalette
Have not seen a full border in years. Quite refreshing

